# Running toe-kick under dishwasher?



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Is it standard practice to NOT run a toe-kick under the dishwasher? 

My thinking is it would obstruct access to the dw if needed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andr0id (Aug 4, 2018)

It is not normal. The DW should come with a nice enough cover for the toe kick area.


----------



## rrmccabe (Sep 3, 2018)

My Dishwasher has an adjustable black plate that lines up perfect with the toe. If you had a traditional toe kick going across you could never pull the dishwasher out. 



I admit when I was putting cherry toe under my cabinets I almost cut a piece and used construction adhesive to adhere to the metal leaving space for the screws. But I wised up


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

With your nice white toekick.... and if it is evidently visable/noticeable, I might face it off as RRMCCABE considered......

(Often the toe kicks are dark in color.... and the black toekick that comes with the DW is nit really noticeable.)


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Attach a separate piece of toe kick to the dishwasher using magnets.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

ron45; said:


> Attach a separate piece of toe kick to the dishwasher using magnets.




Very slick. 

I think that dw piece is plastic. I might put some small acres threw it and call it a day.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Or Velcro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrmccabe (Sep 3, 2018)

jaketrades said:


> Or Velcro!



Yep, its not just for the bedroom anymore


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Cut the toe kick panel to 3” tall (to clear the dw door swing) and Velcro’d it.

Thx for the ideas!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrmccabe (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

ron45 said:


> Attach a separate piece of toe kick to the dishwasher using magnets.


Thats EXACTLY what i did on a kitchen remodel when I lived in Iowa. Turned out great


----------

